Ask HN: Has San Francisco become a toxic place to work? - bad_ramen_soup
======
bsenftner
I'd say San Francisco is in, at least, their 3rd decade of being a toxic
career home. Moved there in '93 and left within 9 months, as every tech
company was abusive and managed by alpha personality, politically motivated
yet drifting nincompoops. I was an OS developer for the unreleased 3DO, in the
midst of high competition for developers like myself. The atmosphere in SF was
so out of control, I went to Japan and Sony for some order.

